# [Ubuntu][Question] Building themes from source issues...



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
So Ive been working on a theme for a couple weeks with Apkmanager, but its pretty unreliable and also causes the improperly compiled error from time to time and I have to rebuild it to fix it. 
So I set up to build from source but im having issues when I run the make command. 
The terminal output is as follows. Can anyone help? 
'grep:build/target/board/generic/recovery.fstab: No such file or directory
build/core/base_rules.mk:171 *** nuild/libs/host: MODULE.HOST.STATIC_LIBRARIES. libhost already defined by android/themes/build/libs/host. Stop'

Someone help me figure out what this means please and tell me how to fix it lol. 
I'm building for theme chooser btw.


----------

